# Some of our collection



## Tanith (Oct 3, 2008)

So heres some of our "family"

My spoiled rotten Beardie, Dharma






Salvador, Ornate Uromastyx





Our rescued Leopard gecko, Gex





Sydney, Male Woma





Willow, female Woma





Delilah, Jungle Carpet Python





Bob, Green Burmese





Eve, Argentine x Red Tail Boa





Loki, High Pink Red Tail Boa





Archangel, silver phase pastel red tail (One of Eve's babies)





I have a whole bunch more pictures, but I don't want to bore anybody.  (And if anyone has dial-up, I apologize)
Heres a link to my tribal space, if anyone wants to see a few more of them. Theres more pictures in the blogs, too.
http://www.mytribalspace.com/tribal/Serpentwoman

Thanks for letting me show off my pride and joy!

Tanith


----------



## DDALDD (Oct 3, 2008)

G'day and welcome,

Love the boas!


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, I LOVE the gecko and pstel red tail.
Superb


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Oct 3, 2008)

You don't want to bore us? I wanna see ALL yours snakes!!! 

Love Boas, I'd love to be able to keep some red tails. That baby ones is a stunner!


----------



## shane14 (Oct 3, 2008)

lucky you


----------



## Ned_fisch (Oct 3, 2008)

They are some great reptiles. Looks like you have quite a collection. I am so badly wanting a Red tail boa.. I might have to go to the US for a holiday in future years


----------



## shane14 (Oct 3, 2008)

lol more like live there


----------



## Tanith (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you, everyone. We've just started breeding season here, so should anyone be in the states come May or June, I'd be glad to hook you up with a pastel baby!

Eve and Odin taken earlier today.





They were just put together two days ago and aren't wasting any time!


----------



## shane14 (Oct 3, 2008)

lol meet the fockers


----------



## Tim.Arm (Oct 3, 2008)

Awsome collection you have there mate, thanks for sharin.


----------



## Tanith (Oct 3, 2008)

Because I'm absolutely hopeless when it comes to these guys, heres a picture of our little girl, Eden, who turned a year old February 5th. Her mother was a hypo ghost and her father was just an exceptionally sexy red tail





And our future breeding project, our Dumerils boas, Jezebel and Diego





This is Maya and Osiris. They're just normal ball pythons, but I love 'em to bits anyways. They were put together the other day and are already doing what they do best this time of year.


----------



## shane14 (Oct 3, 2008)

the first snake is a weird cross


----------



## Tanith (Oct 3, 2008)

shane13 said:


> the first snake is a weird cross


 
Yeah, shes pretty strange looking. We're hoping she grows into those crazy eyes. :shock:
She has a nice washed out pattern and alot of pinks, though. And luckily, a wonderful disposition.


----------



## shane14 (Oct 3, 2008)

yer cool good for you wish i could have as much herps as you


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 3, 2008)

ahh, boring,..yawn,...!!

just kidding, thats an awesome collection! 

love the leopard gex,...

damn Eve looks big!!


----------



## Tanith (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL... Yeah, Eve is a big girl. Shes 8 feet long and 32 pounds of all woman.

Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## shane14 (Oct 3, 2008)

wow what a monster mum LOL


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 3, 2008)

I love some of the snakes you can get in America-But that doesn't stop me loving our aussie snakes!


----------



## CassM (Oct 3, 2008)

Love the Green Burmese and the Leopard Gecko!


----------



## itbites (Oct 3, 2008)

Willow the female woma is pretty  Is that a S.A by any chance?


----------



## Tanith (Oct 4, 2008)

Up until a couple months ago, I never had an Australian snake, then 3 landed practically on my lap, and I gotta tell you, they are the most awesome animals! Not only are they beautiful, but they have the most amazing personalities. 
I know I have TONS to learn about these guys. I have no idea what SA is. Can you explain it to me? (Yes, I am really that dense)


----------



## itbites (Oct 4, 2008)

There are several different types of Woma's Tanami Uluru S.A etc....


----------



## Tanith (Oct 4, 2008)

I have no idea. I didn't know there were different types of Womas until I came here to learn about them. The lady I got them from just said they were Womas. Would better pictures help?


----------



## DDALDD (Oct 4, 2008)

G'day Tanith, 

The woma prefixes are to do with their locality. Different localities often have a slightly/extemely different pattern. Tanami, Uluru etc are all regions of Australia where (or close to where) those womas can be found in the wild. I believe SA Womas are from South Australia, an Australian state. I could be wrong though. The locality prefix is very common in Aussie pythons. You'll find it with many species.


----------



## Tanith (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh, okay. Now I get it. Kind of on the same way Red Tail Boa is a somewhat "generic" term for the species, but there are 7 different types based on locality, right?
So according to their health cards, both these Womas were captive born here in the states. How would I go about finding out what type they are? Or could I, for that matter?


----------



## DDALDD (Oct 4, 2008)

Yup, just talking about a different locality, not species. 

In regards to your snakes, overseas bloodlines are unlikely to have been bred with an eye towards keeping the lines pure. It's more than likely that the species have simply been allowed to breed regardless of locality. This is conjecture on my part though, I'm just guessing that in the States the importance of pure locality bloodlines is not as highly valued as it is to some Aussie herpers. If you got your womas from a breeder who specialises in them they may know. If not, take a few good pictures and post them up here. Someone who knows womas well may be able to tell you.


----------



## Tanith (Oct 4, 2008)

You know, I think you're exactly right. Womas are so few and far between here and are such a coveted species that what locality they are from just hasn't become as important to many as just the species itself. (That, and theres not alot of information on them here to begin with)
Thank you so much for the information. I'm going to work on compiling some good pictures of these two. I'd love to get some opinions and ideas on where these guys came from, if it can be determined. (If there hasn't been so much captive breeding here that its no longer really distinguishable. Did that make sense?)
So, how many locality bloodlines are there?


----------



## DDALDD (Oct 4, 2008)

No worries at all. As you say, the case may be that the bloodlines have been so diluted that there's no way to distinguish anymore. As to the exact number of localities, I'm not entirely sure. Womas are not my specialty. Neither is any other species really, as I'm new to this scene, but saying that makes me sound more knowledgeable.


----------



## sevrum (Oct 4, 2008)

all of the american womas look like south oz x tanami imo


----------



## justbrad (Oct 4, 2008)

you have a very nice collection there!


----------



## jaih (Oct 4, 2008)

Awsome collection, Thanks for sharing.


----------

